# Volume Macintosh Hd endommagé



## jeanguy17 (22 Juin 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de faire une petite maintenance sur mon disque dur et après vérification, j'ai le message suivant:
-le bitmap de volume est endommagé et nécessite une réparation mineur... et je n'ai pas l'option de réparation donc me demande d'utiliser le disque dur de réparation!

QU'EST CE QUE LE DISQUE DUR DE RÉPARATION

Merci à l'avance.

Jean-Guy


----------



## Sly54 (22 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

Sous Snow Leopard, c'est le DVD livré à l'origine avec ton Mac.
Sous Lion, c'est la partition Recovery (à laquelle tu as accès en redémarrant avec la touche alt enfoncée).


----------



## edd72 (22 Juin 2012)

Au vu du profil (Lion), il te suffit de démarrer ton Mac en maintenant ALT.


----------

